# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #12: Update 12 – Mid June Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #12: Update 12 – Mid June Update*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like

Hi Everyone,
We have a few quick updates for you this week including shipping, manufacturing and more:
*State of The Art in Manufacturing*
For the past few weeks, we have been busily working to locate and design a production facility to ensure the proper assembly of The Micro. Our mission is to create a unique and innovative environment where all our team members can observe, interact, and develop fresh new ideas for our products at M3D. We hope that uniting all of the M3D team under one roof, including local assembly operations, represents the state of the art in lean manufacturing, job creation, and product development. We will of course keep you posted on progress!
*International Shipping Update*
At this stage we are cautiously optimistic that we will be able to provide you with a significantly lower international shipping rate than previously estimated. However, we need to keep evaluating the total costs of shipping in order to make a firm statement.
To test the numbers fully, we will be doing a dry run of our international shipments. We hope to have your help, by offering backers exclusive early access and deep discounts to purchase larger sized filament spools. There will be a full spectrum of colors and at least 200 spools up for grabs under market rates as a one-time special. This will take about a month to setup, so stay tuned.

*Operations*
Since our last update, business operations have been thoroughly established. We've been hard at work preparing for the big scale-up ahead, including everything from business insurances, bonded warehousing, IORs, product compliance, and international standards and certifications. We're ensuring that we meet the compliance requirements faced by large multinational companies.
However, thanks to the support and funding from our project, we have been able to make sure things run smoothly, and everything is on track.
*Last Call - Alternative Payment Methods for Kickstarter Backers*
Another aspect of our commitment to you is to renew our vow to not just deliver a great product but to also provide an amazing pledging experience of The Micro. We aspire to address all of your concerns and questions in a timely fashion, provide assistance and offer solutions to dropped/error pledges. 
We have a last call for those backers that have experienced dropped/error pledges due to extreme situations and would still like to pledge. We will provide a coupon code to redeem your Kickstarter pledge; please reach us at info@printm3d.com for more guidance.
As always, keep in touch with us and follow us on: Facebook,Twitter, YouTube, and Instagram.
Yours Truly,
The M3D Team
A sneak preview of our backer t-shirt!

----------

